
Hide Google Meet Buttons from Google Calendar - shahed
http://hidegooglemeet.com
======
shahed
As a regular Zoom and Google Calendar user, I found it annoying how Google
kept shoving the Google Meet button down users throat every time you try to
create an event––so I decided to build a browser extension to hide it.

It works with both Chrome and Firefox. Sharing it here if you find it useful.

